# Baby Sideways Knit Cardigan with Stripe Pattern



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This cardigan is knitted from side to side, commencing at sleeve. A very easy pattern that would be appropriate for both boys and girls so you can get knitting before the babys gender is known. The garter stitch creates a comfy, stretchy fabric that makes sizing more flexible so it can be worn for more than just a few weeks. The striping sequence is just enough to be interesting. This project works up quickly and does not require constant attention. Very little sewing involved. Comes with picture schematic showing how this garment is structured.

Pattern Price US $4.73

Pattern is available for instant download at my Ravelry, Etsy or Craftsy store
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-sideways-knit-cardigan-with-stripe-pattern-p066

http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/208518544/baby-sideways-knit-cardigan-with-stripe?ref=shop_home_active_1

Sizes  Newborn -- 3-6 Months -- 6-9 Months -- 9-12 Months

MATERIALS REQUIRED - 4ply Baby wool (FINE #2 Sport, Baby) yarn was used for this garment
1 (2 : 3 : 3) 50 gram balls of yarn in Main colour
Plus a 1 ball each of the two Contrast Colours .
One pair 3.25 mm (US No 3, UK 10) needles - Extra long or circular needle
Stitch holders
Large darning needle
1 button


----------



## zoya1148 (Mar 26, 2011)

would love it in adult sizes also.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

hey that IS cute. I don't know any babies.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful wee jacket,but i don't know anyone that small these days.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I really love this. I have not forgotten you and will get back to youxx


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

That is beautiful.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

A very unique design. I agree - it would be great in adult sizes as well.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

oh my gosh this is stunning!!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

This is wonderful!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Classy!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Really like this! :thumbup:


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

zoya1148 said:


> would love it in adult sizes also.


Me too!!! :thumbup:


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Your patterns are absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I have to speak out here, there are sooooooooooo many free patterns available, why should we have to pay for anything? I have collected approximately 300 patterns for everything from knitted dishcloth squares (which I have converted into afghan blocks) to baby sweaters/hats/booties--and will share anything I have that I obtained free to anyone who needs a pattern. I read my KP blog daily and will reply to anyone that asks. P.S. I do not crochet very well yet, but also have some crochet patterns for afghans and hats.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

This is such a sweet sweater. I just purchased and can't wait to knit it--no grands yet, but I will put it in my "hope" chest. Thanks so much.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is beautiful!!!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

BARBIE-s said:


> I have to speak out here, there are sooooooooooo many free patterns available, why should we have to pay for anything?


 It is really up to you (I do both). We have some very generous, talented designers with us on KP! I never mind paying their reasonable price for a well designed pattern. It is fair to pay for their efforts. In addition, they are always willing to answer any questions if needed.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely cardigan ! &#128522;


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

BARBIE-s said:


> I have to speak out here, there are sooooooooooo many free patterns available, why should we have to pay for anything? I have collected approximately 300 patterns for everything from knitted dishcloth squares (which I have converted into afghan blocks) to baby sweaters/hats/booties--and will share anything I have that I obtained free to anyone who needs a pattern. I read my KP blog daily and will reply to anyone that asks. P.S. I do not crochet very well yet, but also have some crochet patterns for afghans and hats.


If we all felt this way, there would soon be NO pattern designers able to make a living. The same goes for yarn shops and fabric stores,
I personally buy magazines and patterns , if I like the 
pattern(s).
I do most of baby and children's sweaters and hats on the knitting machines.
This patterns is just beautiful!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I love the design. I just bought the pattern and hope to start on it soon even thought my latest baby is 2 years old. I figure it will make a great gift for someone. If you even get an adult version, I will definitely buy it too. Thanks. ion


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

This is very exquisite. I love the colors you used. Would be interested what yarn you used and where you found the pattern, you probably said in your post, just got so excited I did not focus what you posted. Will go back and look at your post.

Linda


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh you gave us all the info. Sorry to have bothered you. Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Sometimes the the items are so exquisitely designed you have to have them. I agree there are a lot of free patterns and less expensive yarns at big box stores but I want continue to enjoy and support my LYS and designers who graciously provide us with these wonderful and at such a low cost and sometimes feee


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your great responses, I am always happy to receive feedback, good bad or otherwise... and especially a big thank you to those who responded to Barbi-s.. I am lost for words, very dissapointed.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful pattern, wish I had someone to make it for


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous ~ I wish it went to size 2-3 yrs. :-(


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

This is wonderful....the colors.....the knitting...ah.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

I love this ! I have seen so many nice sweaters in baby patterns....

that I would like in adult size . This certainly is one of them.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

BARBIE-s said:


> I have to speak out here, there are sooooooooooo many free patterns available, why should we have to pay for anything? I have collected approximately 300 patterns for everything from knitted dishcloth squares (which I have converted into afghan blocks) to baby sweaters/hats/booties--and will share anything I have that I obtained free to anyone who needs a pattern. I read my KP blog daily and will reply to anyone that asks. P.S. I do not crochet very well yet, but also have some crochet patterns for afghans and hats.


While I can understand what you are saying I frequently purchase patterns and really don't consider that it is money illspent. Like this pattern it is unique and I know from her other patterns is well written and tested. I would not want to spend hours searching for a similar pattern that was free and might not like as much. I could start knitting as soon as I had downloaded the pattern. I also enjoy many subscriptions to knitting & crocheting magazines and will never stop supporting the designers because I don't want to see the day that they stop designing. I also know from designing a few simple items that it is time consuming. The only time I really go searching for a free version is something that I know there are lots available for example an owl hat.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

zoya1148 said:


> would love it in adult sizes also.


So would I. Thanks for posting.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I have purchased many of the patterns I own. I do get upset when You google "free pattern for..." And you go to the link only to find you must pay"$...." To get the pattern however


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Think you should be criticizing the search engine not the designers. Just saying


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful cardigan!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

BARBIE-s said:


> I have purchased many of the patterns I own. I do get upset when You google "free pattern for..." And you go to the link only to find you must pay"$...." To get the pattern however


Then you know why people buy people buy patterns, so the question is, why did you make your first post?

This post is a quibble about Google and finding free patterns. I find that if I put the request in quotes, "free knit owl hat pattern", that's what comes up.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

The sweater is so beautiful, love your design!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I have just purchased and can't wait to get started. I don't mind paying for a pattern like this and feel that if you don't want to pay - then don't. Your choice.


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Just ordered some yarn for it..No baby in mind, but one always comes along sooner or later. May give it to a local charity shop where only mothers with small children can shop. For free.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I agree gina. I do not have a baby in mind either, but sooner or later there will be one and guess what--I will be prepared! So excited. Love this pattern. I just have to find the right yarn. JUDEANNE--can you share about the yarn you decided on?


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Why do you have to complain about buying patterns and free patterns, this was a sight where someone was kind enough to post a beautiful sweater and the least you could do is compliment her on her work. Sorry but I think this was an inappropriate place to place your complaint.

Linda


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks again to you all your support, and lovely feedback, I find this most gratifying


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

You design the most awesome kids' clothes! This sweater is soooo cute.... and like the previous poster, I would totally wear this myself. Your designs are always so elegant, worked up in such lovely yarn and colors, knitted beautifully and photographed fabulously! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

